# How do u come to know about digit first time?



## avichandana20000 (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember how u come to know about digit magazine or digit forum for the first time?

Guys pls dig up ur memories and  share that.


Well my story goes like this:

Back in 2001, i was waiting for train in Sealdah Station. There in a stall i suddenly saw a magazine called DIGIT with 5 cds in it. That was the month of December. So Digit was  giving bulks I was attaracted immediately and told the shopkeeper to keep the copy by giving 50/- advance. Next day i collected the issue. And there was no look back after that.That was the first introduction with DIGIT.
 I although owned a PIII that time but i did not have any internet connection. Many yrs after,  in 2010 i noticed in the last page of Digit issue the word called FORUM and become interested to see that. I have bought my current config by then. So going to cafe opened it and just taken away. Immediately i realised that i need my own net connection to understand this forum well. 

and the boat sails after that in its own way.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2011)

It was just the CDs, friend's elder bro was studying for IIT exams, so he had got a subscription for Digit, back then it was still called Chip, there were two CDs full of gaems that borked my comp, but I installed em there, then I made friends with other people who had subscriptions so I could get regular access to the CDs, and then a little later I found a library that had all issues and more importantly all CDs! took a membership, backed up the entire "Arena" section of I think all the CDs on my comp before returning the CDs haha. Somewhere down the line I think I started reading the magazine lol.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2011)

It was in 2004-2005. I got introduced to digit in my School Library. I issued it from their for couple of months then subscribed it.. For Couple of years I just use to see the topic "Demand" and think where do other Demand for apps and everything .. then at below on page I saw address of thinkdigit website.. I visited it and from their I got introduced to forums..

 A year after getting Digit I got Unlimited Internet Connection . At time I didn't even knew what forum is, I use to think what does people do in forums.. I was very Inactive for few months on forum even after registering it. But in time it all got sort out..still Now I recommend digit and this forum to everyone.. For it's support and contents...

to get info in a not so big town is very difficult and even when you alone are interested in it.. I started watching English Movies after I saw "P.O.C " movie picture in Digit Mag.. from that movie that made me addict to English Movies.. 

Lot to say about digit but enough for this Post


----------



## red dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Me too bought one while waiting for a train, long long ago...I was in 2nd year MBBS.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 30, 2011)

It was 1998 back then and Digit was sold as Chip.I think there used to be one single CD that time .Used to get at my friends place whose elder brother was working with Samtel Computers. 
  Boy coudn't wait to install all the softwares and games.Each and every software was tried and tested then.since Internet connection was via 56kbps dialup modem so no question of downloading anything.
  All the games and softwares felt God Send.Hell that time Chip could have sold for 400Rs just for the softwares on the CD. Nice nostalgic days those.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2011)

I most probably heard about it and read it in a book stall. Actually I wanted to buy a computer based magazine and the person in the shop suggested me Digit over something else I had chosen. Thats how I got my first issue. October '08


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2011)

Hardly remember, but one day I saw it at my house way back early 2000. Read a couple of issues. Then they never came. I found TDF without realizing it was owned by that magazine. Then started posting here........


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my 1st Digit in 1998 when it was chip...I bought my 1st PC back then...was crazzy about softwares and used to download them from 56kbps line...got fed up of that and saw chip with lots of softwares (when purchasing comics at the shop )...and found it cheaper then downloading at 4KBPS 

I used to read some forum post behind digit magazine..soo came to know about the forum


----------



## Sarath (Nov 30, 2011)

* Part 1: * 
2003; I was in the 7th grade when I found a stack of old magazines under my cot, left by the previous occupants of the house. I read the 20-30 or so tech mags in 2 days and I was hooked for life. This was in Saudi Arabia and the magazine was called "Windows". It was expensive at that time so I only got a few current issues and re read them many times over. 

I was then shifted to a hostel in India. 

* Part 2:* 
2004; Hostel life meant I had a lot of time to myself. I went to a bookshop and bought a few novels and all the tech mags I saw, I guess 5 of them and bike and car mags. I did this for a few months when I realised that I couldn't buy so many anymore. Applying Darwin's principle, the fittest which is Digit survived. From that point on I have got almost every issue of digit. 

Today despite being a final year M.B.B.S student I'm still hooked to Digit. Of course I hate software reviews and articles as I can't make sense of them. 

<3 Digit


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2011)

saw this mag (when part of chip) at a friends house. after a few years saw digit mag & was actually attracted to the (full version) games nundled with msg. took mag & cds home and enjoyed reading the game reviews + products but didn't have computer then (checked cds on uncle's ibm lappy) so didn't buy. after i brought my 1st pc around summer of 2005, started buying digit while friend bought skoar. we used to exchange mag, dvds, etc. but by 2008 stopped buying digit & started visiting this forum along with chip forum (unregistered). after learning a bit, registered here & became a regular member.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 1, 2011)

A bit late starter here. First saw mag sometime at 2007 t my one of the friends house. Been a regular subscriber from 2008. Don't know that any forum exists. Came to know about the forum in late 2010 almost 1 week ago, when I visited digits website to 'see' what's in there in the website.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't remember, maybe aliens.


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

2002, from a mag shop in search of a computer related mag. It was some 6 months after the purchase of our first computer. Of course, with pathetic internet connection those days, CDs were the primary attraction of the mag.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 1, 2011)

It was in 2003, when my brother borrowed a CD that contained softwares from his friend. It was from Digit, though I never knew that it sold magazines as well. 

It was later in 2004 in a marketplace where I realized there was a magazine from the same company, Digit. Been reading it ever since.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw it in a newstand back in 2004. No big deal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

I found Digit Mag in 2003 in a Library in my locality...was excited to install the games & softwares in it..I remember it had 2 CDs...(Mindware & Playware).Though I didn't have a PC
but still I used to read it.

then in 2008 I had a problem with my mouse so for the solution is registered in TDF.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2011)

My nephew used to buy Digit. I saw the magazines at his home many times, but I just use to see the pictures and all for few mins. Then around 2007, I noticed his collection of DVD Box'es for which I got more attracted.

I took them and saw lots of softwares. That time I didn't have any net connection. Immediately I started buying Digit. And later on leisure times I started reading the magazine itself, and was amazed by the articles as I was always interested in RnD and knowing the stories behind the scenes. 

And after 3 years buying from local news paper stand every month, finally I subscribed to Digit 

I joined TDF after I got my net connection I guess.


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2011)

I was searching for novels on stall and saw "fast track to gaming" with Digit.

Joined tdf when my monitor crashed. And i'm *mobile user*


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2011)

Friends gave me chip 1998 cds in 2002 . Then i guess i found digit cds in school library. Used to buy the anniversary issues only at first. Later got a year's subscription.

Joined just when I sent a cheque for the subscription as my PC had some ram issue. Spammed and trolled a lot initially (but forum was going downhill then, so escaped a ban somehow  ).


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I came to know about Digit in 2002...my second Sem in Engineering.

It was 2-3 days I had bought my PC. I was a n00b about PCs then. Saw a PC face-to-face in hostel first time! You can understand my amazement, excitement and horror of owning one.

One day the obvious nightmare came true for me. (I obviously did something stupid) My PC was palying any songs...the Winamp software was not working. I asked seniors fanatically what to do. I was very scared i've broken my PC.

Then there was this senior from CSC who told he can fix it. Brought a secrect CD with him in my room (he did not let me see the CD!!!) Did something and winamp was fixed!

After that day I was after him to know the secret...what did he just do that day?! After obeying him for days, copying his assignments, mockery he revealed that its a magazine called Digit with which he gets the CDs. BUT, costs 100/- 

I used to get very low pocket money then...but it was enough of me tolerating him. I started saving my pocket money to buy next issue. I bought the next issue and got hooked to it immediately. 

(Later,convinced my dad to subscribe it for me...subscribed on the offer when they provided free DVD ROM (LiteOn) with October issue)

I registered to Forum because in every issue Digit would write "For more stories, fun and knowledge join <url>" 
So one day I decided to give it a try...I opened the site, registered, then could not understand a bit what the heck am I supposed to do now? Tried 2-3 times and then stopped visiting it till late 2007...then my life was not normal anymore.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> (but forum was going downhill then, so escaped a ban somehow  ).



may I know the real story behind it?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ old members left (went to TE i guess). no new members. post queries & after a week if you are lucky, will receive a few replies. but a few loyal members were still hooked (ico, desibond, asingh, topgear). by end of 2009 & Q1 2010 jaskanwar, piyush & i joined and forum was a bit active (i trolled & posted lots of nonsense initially  ). but forum was dead slow & db error every now & then. some serious problem which made certain members unable to post. once everything was fixed, forum was back online & better.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 1, 2011)

It was the year 2004.I saw a magazine called Digit in newspaper stand in Ultadanga , I thought it may be related to electronic circuit or something but after reading the cover I understand its related to computer. At that time my craze for computer and gaming was at pick level, also there are lots of free games provided with the magazine. So for the game and some technological news I made my mind to purchase that magazine. From that time I never missed any Edition of Digit Magazine.
*Here's the photo of my first Digit Magazine*
*i.imgur.com/jzO7r.jpg


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PqISN.jpg


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler



*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/Digit%20Mags/macformat1995.jpg



^^
This was the FIRST magazine I purchase from Calcutta (Kolkata) Airport back then....

Later I realized that Macintosh was not my cup of TEA and so, went to a book stall in M G Road, and picked up *PC QUEST* ( 1996 / 1997) and then switched to CHIP in 1998 ( Digit was called Chip in those days ! )

This is all it begun..... I joined TDF after reading about it in the magazine itself. They used to carry  a screenshot of the TDF Index Page in the magazine those days, advertising the FORUM.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who never used the DVDs that came with the Mag


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> Joined just when I sent a cheque for the subscription as my PC had some ram issue. Spammed and trolled a lot initially (but forum was going downhill then, so escaped a ban somehow  ).


Lies. You were a good boy.



Sarath said:


> Am I the only one who never used the DVDs that came with the Mag



You're not alone, and neither do I actually use the DVDs I get from my LFY's subscription.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ u r requested to tell your story regarding the TOPIC.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2011)

Last year, googling helped me finding digit, wanted an Indian forum where I could ask about my PC specs in advance. Never heard of it before that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2011)

Some where in 2005. Got some Bhajjis packed in digit magazine's paper.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ u r requested to tell your story regarding the TOPIC.


Ah. Had seen the mag few times in news stands and got an issue in May 2006 and subsequently a subscription in 2006. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Some where in 2005. Got some *Bhajjis* packed in digit magazine's paper.



*cdn.fakingnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Bhajji.jpg

?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 1, 2011)

^

In December about 4 years ago, I was in Goa for vacations. Had nothing to do in hotel so started to look out through magazines and newspapers. Found Digit there and got to know that GTA 4 will also be released...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bumping again


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks for the bump.
or i would have missed this..
mine is a little meany, but i'd like to share..
i wanted to get a decent Desktop upgrade over my P4 , was searching on the internet, found the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/98253-hardware-price-check-buying-advice-thread-kolkata.html

and it started from then..

my family now calls Digit as my "Girlfriend" 

that i'm so glued to it..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dunno , Google Maybe


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Some where in 2005. Got some Bhajjis packed in digit magazine's paper.





When i asked for a PC game, my friend gave Digit DVD of 2007.
Thought it happened on 2011.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2013)

Well when i was small, i used to buy magazines from stalls whenever i used to travel by trains. Used to buy chip, digit, autocar etc. I used to buy tech mags just for the cd's.  I Never used to read them, after some years when i found them lying around i started turning pages, and was engrossed in reading. Buy it regurly since then. Came to know about tdf after visiting the digit website..




Spoiler



true story....


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

After that, i visit my Office library regularly to read Digit & Chip magazine, and to borrow DVDs.
Finally on 1 fine day, joined TDF.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 5, 2013)

sweet retrospectives. let it come


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

I knew about them through one of my neighbors back in around 2002, but never gave a crap. It was in 2004 when at a magazine store, and a Digit copy caught my eye, an article on gaming careers. Continued buying the magazines since then, tried Chip as well but it was nowhere near as good as Digit. Digit had a certain quality to them, they felt mature and the visual design was sweet to look at, and loved the Bazaar section like crazy! Stopped getting them in around 2008. Joined the forum in around 2005, though this is my second account.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Saw a Digit magazine from a school friend on Sept 2011. Googled it. Saw it had a forum. Joined it. End of story.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2013)

thanks to ico ... and also to their magazines .... they are just too good !!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2013)

I had been to Mumbai on a vacation. I don't remember when exactly. but I think I got the third issue of Chip.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2013)

Guugull


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Joined the forum in around 2005, though this is my second account.


What happened first time?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> What happened first time?



baned?


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> baned?



*banned?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *banned?


yeah...banned..was he?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 16, 2013)

My first issue was in 1998 .. Loong way back,many of you must be toddlers back then.  Thoae days I was looking for PC games and all I got was Age of Empires which we bought for around Rs3000 . Those days,I didnt know what DEMO was and I was so happy to see so many games being offered for so less. There was a big picture of Monster Truck Madness demo. Yeah Chip was still the old chip back then no Digit those days

As for forums I joined chip forums first ,that was in 2003 and in early June I joined this Digit forums .. Yup I am more of a lurker


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 16, 2013)

^I was in class 3rd then 

My story with digit is a bit simple: I had an interest in computers since class 3-4, peaking around 7-8. A friend's brother was doing engineering from b'lore back in 2005, and my friend informed that he had brought a laptop. Just to see how a laptop looks like, I, filled with goddamn enthu, went there. Got some tips, info and GTA Vice city  from him. All on my trust-able Amkette rewritables CDs . I'm not sure, but I guess he only told me about Digit. Then I bought my first issue of digit in Dec 2005/Jan 2006. Obviously I threw magazine and tried out the DVD on my new PC I got 3 months back. You won't believe, I installed almost the whole 4.7GB.  My computer was slow like hell.... I had to call technician and he formatted the whole HDD (that ass then told me that format karne me saare partitions ud jaate hain  ). Anyways, from day 2, I started reading the magazine, and then it was always the magazine first, media second. I always used to complete magazine in 1-2 days and though what will I do rest of the month  I still remember the good 'old days of 6600GT pwnage coupled with Athlons. I bet I was then much better at computer architecture and all the intricacies dealing with it than I'm now when actually studying (ed) it. 

About forum, a very old member, a friend of mine had asked me to join, so I created an account in 2009 and forgot. Then I became active when a query had to be solved, around 2011. Since then, it's on and ON. 

PS: Shouldn't the thread title be "how *did *....." ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

Had gone to a wholesale book shop. Saw bundles of magazine in a corner. Bought two and came home. Liked it very much. Went online and saw forum and joined.

Shiva


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I was in class 3rd then
> 
> My story with digit is a bit simple: I had an interest in computers since class 3-4, peaking around 7-8. A friend's brother was doing engineering from b'lore back in 2005, and my friend informed that he had brought a laptop. Just to see how a laptop looks like, I, filled with goddamn enthu, went there. Got some tips, info and GTA Vice city  from him. All on my trust-able Amkette rewritables CDs . I'm not sure, but I guess he only told me about Digit. Then I bought my first issue of digit in Dec 2005/Jan 2006. Obviously I threw magazine and tried out the DVD on my new PC I got 3 months back. You won't believe, I installed almost the whole 4.7GB.  My computer was slow like hell.... I had to call technician and he formatted the whole HDD (that ass then told me that format karne me saare partitions ud jaate hain  ). Anyways, from day 2, I started reading the magazine, and then it was always the magazine first, media second. I always used to complete magazine in 1-2 days and though what will I do rest of the month  I still remember the good 'old days of 6600GT pwnage coupled with Athlons. I bet I was then much better at computer architecture and all the intricacies dealing with it than I'm now when actually studying (ed) it.
> 
> ...



Then they made you a moderator.(story complete)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

^ correct  


Shiva

@dashing.sujay 

how did you become a mod?? is there a way a member can become a mod??

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^ correct
> 
> 
> Shiva
> ...


here we go...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

^ something wrong in what i said?? 

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^ something wrong in what i said??
> 
> Shiva


Oh, pardon me if I got you wrong, but din't you asked that because you want to become a mod?


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> how did you become a mod?? is there a way a member can become a mod??
> 
> Shiva


Yes it is possible.First off all,stop putting ''Shiva" at the end of each and every post... 

Just kidding,honestly i dont know...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh, pardon me if I got you wrong, but din't you asked that because you want to become a mod?



Not at all. Just wondering. I had usually thought that mods and admin were members of the digit magazine crew. 

Shiva


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 16, 2013)

Well some days after buying my Laptop on May 16 2011, I was wandering in Landmark,where I spotted Digit in the Magazine racks there,I instinctively picked it up.I am not a regular reader of digit though
Joined TDF in Jan,2012 when i got 2g  internet through USB tethering.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

i was looking for some forums to troll in and i stumbled on digit.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i was looking for some forums to troll in and i stumbled on digit.



^really?? . If some mod sees that he will ban you. I had that opinion ever since you said you were addicted to Justin Bieber songs on the addicted songs thread. 

Shiva


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i was looking for some forums to troll in and i stumbled on digit.


Well. You said openly and some didn't. Anyway everything's under control is good for all.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 16, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Then they made you a moderator.(story complete)



It started a new chapter in the story.



shivakanth.sujit said:


> @dashing.sujay
> 
> how did you become a mod?? is there a way a member can become a mod??
> 
> Shiva



Thumb rule - No one asks to be it.

Give ico a grand party or better show a dancing video, he may get impressed and give you a chance.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It started a new chapter in the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be Creative  I've heard this earlier.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Give ico a grand party.



Statutory Warning: You might try to murder him after he tells you 5432897th time that he was the admin of TDF when he was 15 years old.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Statutory Warning: You might try to murder him ......~snip~.



It ain't that easy.


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Statutory Warning: You might try to murder him after he tells you 5432897th time that he was the admin of TDF when he was* 15 years old*.


Reminds me of Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i was looking for some forums to troll in and i stumbled on digit.



you will like the botting network forum for sure;troll heaven


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2013)

Didn't read the whole thread.

My dad bought the very first Digit issue (June 2001) and I have known Digit ever since. There was no forum back then, The forum came up in 2003, I think. I became a member in April 2005.


----------



## d3p (Jun 17, 2013)

My College library used to stock Digit Mag every months since 2005 & i used to read them, as i can't afford to buy Magazine. I used to love the Troubleshooting section very much.

After i moved from hometown to Bangalore, i used to get these copies at my office library & never feel like buying them. As my office Library serve the purpose. But whenever i'm mobile, i grab a copy either from Airport [crossword] or Railway Stations.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 17, 2013)

from digit magazine


----------



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> from digit magazine




How did you come to know about the digit magazine?


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 19, 2013)

Nipun said:


> How did you come to know about the digit magazine?



when buy digit magazine , there is a one book  free i.e.  Fast-track . knew from BACK COVER of FAST Track ..


----------



## lywyre (Jun 19, 2013)

^

Don't exactly remember how but it was back in 1997/98 when Digit was Chip. Bought the book occasionally till early 2003 and then quite frequently (8-10 issues every year) till 2007. Then sporadic as we started getting broadband. After a two year break bought the anniversary edition last month.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

lywyre said:


> ^
> 
> Don't exactly remember how but it was back in 1997/98 when Digit was Chip. Bought the book occasionally till early 2003 and then quite frequently (8-10 issues every year) till 2007. Then sporadic as we started getting broadband. After a two year break bought the anniversary edition last month.


Wait I thought there was already a mag called Chip with it's own website and everything?


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

Chip is the old magazine, when compared to Digit..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Chip is the old magazine, when compared to Digit..



So you mean a section of Chip employees broke off and formed Digit?


----------



## d3p (Jun 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wait I thought there was already a mag called Chip with it's own website and everything?



Yes, Chip used to be another Mag like Digit & they had their own website & forum. Forum was shutdown few year back.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

d3p said:


> Yes, Chip used to be another Mag like Digit & they had their own website & forum. Forum was shutdown few year back.



Yeah I know that. I used to buy their magazine. Lywyre said that Digit used to be Chip. Is that true?

I don't see how that could be because I used to buy both mags simultaneously.


----------



## d3p (Jun 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah I know that. I used to buy their magazine. Lywyre said that Digit used to be Chip. Is that true?
> 
> I don't see how that could be because I used to buy both mags simultaneously.



I doubt as i used to check both of them at my college Library since 2005. Don't know what happened before 2005.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah I know that. I used to buy their magazine. Lywyre said that Digit used to be Chip. Is that true?
> 
> I don't see how that could be because I used to buy both mags simultaneously.



Actually, Jasubhai Digital Media used to publish Chip, which is licensed by Vogel-Veriag INC of Germany. Then in 2001 Chip withdrew and Jasubhai started its own mag called Digit, with the same staff of Chip (AFAIK). Chip was then licensed to Infomedia18.

Raaabo can give more details.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Actually, Jasubhai Digital Media used to publish Chip, which is licensed by Vogel-Veriag INC of Germany. Then in 2001 Chip withdrew and Jasubhai started its own mag called Digit, with the same staff of Chip (AFAIK). Chip was then licensed to Infomedia18.
> 
> Raaabo can give more details.



Okay, that makes sense. Raabo would be the best person to answer this


----------



## lywyre (Jun 20, 2013)

^^ I _may_ have the old Chip copies at home at Vellore, I am not sure. If they are there, I will post the scanned pages of the last issues of Chip from JDM.


----------



## alanpaladka (Jun 20, 2013)

I found this forum through Digit CD which I got from one of my friend back in 2004...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Actually, Jasubhai Digital Media used to publish Chip, which is licensed by Vogel-Veriag INC of Germany. Then in 2001 Chip withdrew and Jasubhai started its own mag called Digit, with the same staff of Chip (AFAIK). Chip was then licensed to Infomedia18.
> 
> Raaabo can give more details.


there should be thread 'History of thinkDigit'


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 20, 2013)

I preferred Chip to Digit, seemed more professional whereas Digit was kinda tacky .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 20, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> I preferred Chip to Digit, seemed more professional whereas Digit was kinda tacky .



PermaBan incoming


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good to  see that my baby thread has grown up like a complan thread.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It ain't that easy.



Yeah. I think a few of us are aware of the kind of people he has around him 

*cough* kali billi *cough*


----------

